# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  easy beginner bluegrass songs

## bigsutton

Hey everyone I've just started playibg the mandolin been playing for a month and know how to play cripple creek and half of amazing grace but would like some tabs on some other easy songs for the mandolin. Any suggestions?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Boil 'em cabbages down is probably the easiest. Cripple Creek is actually one of the harder basic melodies.... the cool thing about fiddle tunes is that the basic tunes are easy and simple to learn, but you can continue to polish and embellish them for the rest of your life. Kind of like a good story. 
Look through the Tabs section here on the MandolinCafe, there's lots of great stuff there. Look in the Celtic section too.

----------


## GuitarDogs62

Katy Daley
Will The Circle Be Unbroken
I'll Fly Away
Do Lord

----------


## sarai

Red haired boy is fun.  A lot of easy double stops.

----------


## bigsutton

Ok where can I find tabs on all these songs. I'm having trouble with that

----------


## chevybabe5467

http://www.music-folk-play-hymns.com...b_hymns.htmlCD

I just started a few weeks ago. These were easy for me to learn

----------

